# gnome-panel emerge schlägt fehl

## drakesoft

Hallo,

bei mir schlägt das emergen von gnome-panel fehl hier das log http://rafb.net/p/7eIWGD51.html system ist das neue gentoo 2008.

mfg 

drakesoft

----------

## lituxer

 *Quote:*   

> ImportError: No module named libxml2

 

Es scheint das dir das Paket dev-libs/libxml2 fehlt.

```
emerge -av dev-libs/libxml2
```

Warum möchtest Du denn Gnome 2.20 einspielen? 

Gnome 2.22 ist doch schon stable.

----------

## papahuhn

 *lituxer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Warum möchtest Du denn Gnome 2.20 einspielen? 
> 
> Gnome 2.22 ist doch schon stable.

 

Das hör ich jetzt zum zweiten Mal. Laut http://gentoo-portage.com/gnome-base/gnome ist das noch nicht stable, und emerge will bei mir auch nichts aktualisieren.   :Question: 

----------

## drakesoft

ne ich will kein gnome installieren sondern nur gfax und das hat das als abhängigkeit, aber eigentlich dürfte das auch nicht sein, ist wohl ein fehler in der ebuild.

----------

## lituxer

 *papahuhn wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Das hör ich jetzt zum zweiten Mal. Laut http://gentoo-portage.com/gnome-base/gnome ist das noch nicht stable, und emerge will bei mir auch nichts aktualisieren.  

 

Sorry, ich vergass,  das es ja nur für 64 Bit stable ist.   :Embarassed: 

----------

